
Ask HN: Who owns the legal rights to the yellow ES6- / JS-Logo? - cocodercoder
For example: http:&#x2F;&#x2F;www.benmvp.com&#x2F;slides&#x2F;img&#x2F;es6&#x2F;es6-logo.png
======
wirddin
The Yellow JS (not sure about the ES6 one) logo was make by Chris Williams for
the community and he has put up a repository for the same :
[https://github.com/voodootikigod/logo.js](https://github.com/voodootikigod/logo.js)

As for the legal rights, Quoting: "We are releasing this under a MIT license
so you can print it on anything, use it anywhere, and never have to worry
about royalties, licenses, and other such things."

